# Phoebe (aka Goldilocks)



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Phoebe's a pretty girl.


----------



## Lotsofjs (Dec 7, 2020)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Phoebe's a pretty girl.


Thank you, we certainly think so!


----------



## Adelynn (Dec 15, 2020)

She's soo precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! 
We have a Phoebe as well. She will be nine in March!
I hope yours brings you as much joy as we have.


----------



## Lotsofjs (Dec 7, 2020)

We are fortunate to be able to explore all the mountain trails in beautiful British Columbia. Phoebe approves.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful scenery.


----------



## gr56 (May 11, 2019)

Oh my those trails are beautiful what a great time you all must of had


----------



## Lotsofjs (Dec 7, 2020)

When is dinner?


----------



## Lotsofjs (Dec 7, 2020)

Exploring more trails...and who dat?


----------

